# Apple devices to outsell Windows for first time ever in 2013



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> Mobile devices such as smartphones and tablets have long been considered the future of computing and a new projection from market research firm Gartner shows just how important the mobile market has become. According to the firms estimates for 2013, Apple (AAPL) devices will outsell Windows devices for the first time this year.


Here


----------

